# Sticky  Valuation and Authenticity Posts - Please Read



## Athram

The easiest way to value a watch is to check the completed sales listings on Ebay or check sales listings on this or other websites.

As for posts regarding authenticity please note that any reply would be the opinion of that particular member and must not be taken as fact. It is often difficult to assess the authenticity of a watch without seeing it in person.


----------

